# Red Key Mason SCA



## JayBeck (May 6, 2011)

I have a quart size machine made *Red Key Mason * which is usually a common jar but mine is a nice sun colored amethyst. I can't find a listing for this color in my Red Book however I did find the Atlas jar (common in clear & aqua) pictured below on Ebay which sold for $60. My jar is very close or the same in color as the Atlas jar.

 I'm taking my Red Key Mason jar to the Mansfield show this weekend and I am just wondering if $75 would be a fair price to put on my jar. Thanks for any input!


----------



## dygger60 (May 6, 2011)

I have never seen a sun colored RED KEY Mason.....picture by chance?  I see several listings for
 those jars in clear...I imagine a sun colored variation of that jar would attract attention from the right
 buyer......I think that would be a good price....


    Good luckllll

     David


----------



## JayBeck (May 6, 2011)

Thanks David! The jar is all packed up so I didnt get a chance for a picture. I saw in my Red Book 8 the clear jar seemed to be the hardest to find priced at $30. I've never seen a SCA one like mine so it must be even harder to find a clear one that must have been in the sun for many years to get such a nice SCA. Maybe I will price it at $100...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2011)

> Maybe I will price it at $100...


RB 10 went up, $35-50. Great book but still a price guide. You might as well ask more and accept less.


----------



## JayBeck (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Eric! I need to invest in the new edition one of these days (probably by that time Red Book 11 will be  out) It does seem like the clear ones are pretty tough and I can't imagine mine being anything but more rare. I'll see what happens at $100 and if I bring it home I'll get a pic posted on here.


----------



## ajohn (May 7, 2011)

I'd pay 70


----------



## dygger60 (May 13, 2011)

Ok JayBeck.....how did things go at the Mansfield Show?   Did ya get what ya wanted (if ya dont mind me asking..) was really intrested in that jar....

    David


----------



## JayBeck (Jun 4, 2011)

I did not sell the Red Key jar at the Mansfield show and I finally got a chance to take some pictures. This is the best photo I could get but the jar actually looks a bit darker in color than the photo shows. I have a few more photos and it is for sale so if anyone is still interested get in touch with me soon because I will be listing some jars on Ebay in a couple weeks including this one if I still have it.

 On another note the show went really well overall. I even get a brand new signed copy of Red Book 10 from the author himself who traded it to me for one of my jars. Certainly one of the highlights for the show for me.


----------

